
Foveated 3D Graphics (2012) [pdf] - ggreer
http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/176610/foveated_final15.pdf
======
Lerc
I always thought this was an approach that would be well suited to ray tracing
or similar. Both ray tracing and rasterisation are proportional to scene
complexity and pixel count, but the balance is different. Ray tracing handles
scene complexity better and rasterization covers pixels quicker.

The excellent [http://www.adriancourreges.com/blog/2015/11/02/gta-v-
graphic...](http://www.adriancourreges.com/blog/2015/11/02/gta-v-graphics-
study/) shows how many pixels are written to to construct a scene using
rasterization. Many many intermediate render targets are involved. Any
intermediate layers that are not directly in screen-space would not benefit
from foveation.

Raytracing/ray marching etc. working on a pixel by pixel basis would be far
more suited to larger fuzzy pixels where you are not looking.

------
alkonaut
This is definitely the future for both desktop and VR gaming. There is no way
games will go to 4k and beyond at 2x60hz and spend 60 rendering passes doing
pixels in the top left corner of the screen. The question is what will happen
to console gaming? The eye tracking issue isn't quite as easily solved for
consoles.

